# Little '66 GTO Drum Brake Question



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

Provided the drum brake for a '66 GTO can be machined are the front and rear drum brakes interchangeable?
I am installing front disc brakes and will be cleaning up rear drum brakes.
Thanks to one & all.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

NO. Different drums completely. If you clean up the rear drums, don't go beyond 9.560" in diameter!!! Also, save the original front spindles and drums to keep the integrity of the car.


----------



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

THANKS - I'll hang onto the parts you mentioned for maintaining overall integrity of car.

On another question I would like to get your input.
The original Rally I wheels are on the '66 GTO & prior to this restoration project a cheap set of steel belt radials were installed. Probably no surprise to you but I have learned that these original factory Rally I wheels can't handle steel belt radials. I am replacing these original Rally I wheels with replacements from Year One that look like the original Rally I & can handle radial tire.
Of the 4 original Factory Rally I wheels 1 (one) is cracked.
Should I junk the 1 cracked wheel & keep the other 3 or keep all 4?
Thanks again -


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Absolutely bunk about the radials. I've been running big, meaty performance radials on my Rally 1 rims since 1988. No problems. The original Budd made rims are strong as heck. I HAVE had problems with reproduction ralley one rims that have excessive run-out, wobble problems, etc. I would get one rim to replace the cracked one, refinish the remaining three, and go from there. NOTE: you may have to use two '67 style rally one repo's for the front disc brakes. I am about 99% certain that stock, '66 vintage rally one's will hit the brake caliper and not work. They were pretty much a 'drum brake only" wheel for the first 2 years.


----------

